# Change Plan : MTNL Broadband



## bajaj151 (Jul 27, 2012)

I want to change plan from 999 combo to 999.

I tried calling 1504 but no one replied...

Is there any other procedure to change the plan ??

What are the extra charges for 999 combo.... ?


----------

